
Fromfrom, a LINQ-Inspired Library for JavaScript - beefman
https://www.futurice.com/blog/announcing-fromfrom/
======
beefman
GitHub: [https://github.com/tomi/fromfrom/](https://github.com/tomi/fromfrom/)

